

Ask HN: What are some of the best-looking 404 pages? - ekare


======
keithblaha
I really like HN's [https://news.ycombinator.com/not-a-real-
page](https://news.ycombinator.com/not-a-real-page)

------
ruraljuror
This was mentioned in the _What is Code?_ threads and really stuck with me:

[http://www.bloomberg.com/404](http://www.bloomberg.com/404)

I was listening to the .NET rocks podcast today and the guest asked: Why do
all 404 pages say 404? Users don't need to know the HTTP status code. I think
it's a great point. It does not seem user friendly.

------
veddox
My favourite one is this one:
[https://www.coverfox.com/404/](https://www.coverfox.com/404/) It was
mentioned on HN some weeks ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9811077](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9811077)).

------
dandrewsen
Maybe not the best looking, but definitely a classic:
[https://github.com/404](https://github.com/404)

